# Do I need a license?



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

I am starting a clothing line and plan on running it through bigcartel at first. I am ordering my first designs through threadbird. 
I am in the process of learning how to do my own prints at the moment and once I end up creating my own shirts for my brand I will have more then just one product to sell, but even with only one from threadbird how would i go about getting a license to sell these?
Can i just start right away through paypal on big cartel?

Would a copyright be good?

& For when i decide to print them myself, ordering blanks and then reselling them with a design on it would require a license ?


----------



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

I am Located in VA and planned to start selling my first designs soon, so please lead me in the right direction thank you so much


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

If you need license will depend on the laws in you city, country and state ...so check with those departments. Also if you . are operating from home you may need a permit or a variance. ...depending on the zoning. If there is a sales tax in your state you might also need a state sales permit.


----------



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

So far i See i need only::

An EID
VA Tax ID number
and A Home buisness license..


Is this correct???


----------



## healthydude (Nov 30, 2012)

If you're going to use your own original design and brand, it is necessary to have your own business permit and copyright.

However, copyrights and business permits are processed differently in different countries. Having a copyright will make your brand and design legally recognized by the country you are in.


----------

